
Show HN: Mergeable – GitHub bot to ensure consistency in PR and Issues - jusx
https://github.com/jusx/mergeable
======
nineteen89
Super cool bot that enforces title and label guidelines on all your PRs. Seems
super useful for us OSS maintainers. Looking forward to trying out the WIP
feature.

Seems to me that the critical features are auto-linting and enforcing test
guidelines on PRs. Would it be possible to include these for the next release?
I'd be super excited to use it then.

------
madamelic
This is great.

But, I am sort of missing how this is any better than just having a PR and
issue template on Github. Yes, it is automated and gives you neat badges but I
am not entirely sold on how much of an improvement this is for typical
workflows.

~~~
jusx
There are few things that is useful:

1\. I want to prevent accidental merges of work in progress or proof of
concepts PRs. 2\. I want to ensure that a PR has the right GH project
associated with it because as part of our kanban process we have a stage for
QA validation. If a PR or Issue is not on the board -- it won't get QA'd

That's just some of the things.

Also, there aren't any neat badges with mergeable... :-)

------
jusx
Hello folks!

I built Mergeable as a solution to automate as much as I can on GitHub.
There's now two of us consistently working on this.

The project is fairly new and we have documented our vision for it.

Feedback is greatly appreciated :)

